# Intel ironlake IGP in core i3/i5



## btw0 (May 16, 2010)

Seems like I can't find a usable driver for ironlake IGP in my core i3.

Anyone got it working? My system is 9-current.


----------



## aragon (May 17, 2010)

I would guess it'll require an updated Intel Xorg driver, but I think FreeBSD's driver is stuck at an old version until kernel support for the newer versions is completed.

Try x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa in the mean time.


----------



## btw0 (May 18, 2010)

too bad can't use IGP in my newest rig.

Can someone suggest a cheap discrete Radeon card that is well supported?


----------



## reasons (May 29, 2010)

You can find the xf86-video-intel 2.9.1 floating around. I didn't have any luck with it, but it will support your IGP.


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2010)

btw0 said:
			
		

> too bad can't use IGP in my newest rig.
> 
> Can someone suggest a cheap discrete Radeon card that is well supported?



How cheap is cheap?  Radeon 4650 can be had for $45-$60.  Any of the older cards should also work, although I would avoid the HD2400 or any of the old 9000 series unless they were free.

radeon(4x) says:

```
R100        Radeon 7200
       RV100       Radeon 7000(VE), M6, RN50/ES1000
       RS100       Radeon IGP320(M)
       RV200       Radeon 7500, M7, FireGL 7800
       RS200       Radeon IGP330(M)/IGP340(M)
       RS250       Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP
       R200        Radeon 8500, 9100, FireGL 8800/8700
       RV250       Radeon 9000PRO/9000, M9
       RV280       Radeon 9200PRO/9200/9200SE/9250, M9+
       RS300       Radeon 9100 IGP
       RS350       Radeon 9200 IGP
       RS400/RS480 Radeon XPRESS 200(M)/1100 IGP
       R300        Radeon 9700PRO/9700/9500PRO/9500/9600TX, FireGL X1/Z1
       R350        Radeon 9800PRO/9800SE/9800, FireGL X2
       R360        Radeon 9800XT
       RV350       Radeon 9600PRO/9600SE/9600/9550, M10/M11, FireGL T2
       RV360       Radeon 9600XT
       RV370       Radeon X300, M22
       RV380       Radeon X600, M24
       RV410       Radeon X700, M26 PCIE
       R420        Radeon X800 AGP
       R423/R430   Radeon X800, M28 PCIE
       R480/R481   Radeon X850 PCIE/AGP
       RV505/RV515/RV516/RV550
                   Radeon X1300/X1400/X1500/X2300
       R520        Radeon X1800
       RV530/RV560 Radeon X1600/X1650/X1700
       RV570/R580  Radeon X1900/X1950
       RS600/RS690/RS740
                   Radeon X1200/X1250/X2100
       R600        Radeon HD 2900
       RV610/RV630 Radeon HD 2400/2600
       RV620/RV635 Radeon HD 3450/3470
       RV670       Radeon HD 3850/3870
       RS780       Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300
       RV710       Radeon HD 4350/4550
       RV730       Radeon HD 4650/4670
       RV770       Radeon HD 4850/4870
```


----------



## btw0 (May 30, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> How cheap is cheap?  Radeon 4650 can be had for $45-$60.  Any of the older cards should also work, although I would avoid the HD2400 or any of the old 9000 series unless they were free.




Thanks for the information, $45 is cheap enough


----------



## btw0 (Jun 4, 2010)

I bought a Radeon HD 4350 which works perfectly fine.


----------



## fabiokaminski (Jul 8, 2010)

*any workaround to this?*

any workaround to this?
im using a vaio laptop.. so cant change anything... 

using vesa and suffering... 

but.. since this is a development "partition" it's enough..

humm.. i have a ubuntu , the same notebook ... i will checkout the driver used there
and see if theres something equal to bsd.. 

why not to have a good bsd desktop too


----------



## ebros (Mar 28, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody has a working driver for this? I'm also stuck with using vesa right now and its kind of annoying already.  Does anybody know when the driver will become available? I hope it will be soon. I don't want to go back to using linux


----------



## yurigor (Apr 13, 2011)

ebros said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anybody has a working driver for this? I'm also stuck with using vesa right now and its kind of annoying already.  Does anybody know when the driver will become available? I hope it will be soon. I don't want to go back to using linux



Take a look here, Konstantin working on it.


----------



## ebros (Apr 18, 2011)

This is really a great news. 
Best of luck to Konstantin! I hope the driver will be completed soon.


----------

